# Not really a report, more of an observation



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I went to subway to get a bite to eat and ate down at the boardwalk in milton. I decided to take a glance into the water to see what was happening and I'll be, I saw two nice 3lb stiped bass and a bunch of small panfish, with a few bull bream mixed in........if I would of had my ultra light wilth me, I'd be having bream for dinner....maybe even a bass or two.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

damn... i love catching bream on 2lb test.... good eatin too.

GREAT OBSERVATION by the way!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Not supposed to fish off the board walk, however when I was a few years younger and still living at home and not old enough to drive and, well you get the point. I would take a battery power spot light down there keep it near the water, as to eliminate the glare bounce an 8" black worm infront of them and, as Emeril says "BAM" on the stringer. Only got told to leave once by an off duty officer. When I pulled up the stringer he asked, " did you catch those here"? " yes sir" " on what". So I told him:doh This was before the police station was relocated may be legal to fish down there I do'nt know! What are you doing down town little old milton?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah i was going to bum my uncles boat and motor up.......it was just nice to see all the activity at 1pm


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

that spot is hot for stripers from now thru feb. especially december, here's a pic of a buddy of mine from last year.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

getting fired up for some stripers, here's another riverwalk 12+lber.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man I wish I could fish from that dock but oh well. May have to borrow the uncles boat in order to get over there. Any tips on fishing for them stripers. I've never targeted them. All I know is live mullet drifted behind the boat or a big lure that makes a lot of noise. That about sums up my knowledge.


----------



## lopcalvin (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fishallyear (11/28/2007)*getting fired up for some stripers, here's another riverwalk 12+lber.




What time of day did your buddy catch that Striper last year? In the pic it looks to be early morning.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

well, the two i posted were caught on a skitterwalk, and a red n white yo-zuri. casting, not trolling, but we plan on doing some trolling too.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

yep, from about 1/2hr till dawn, till around 8ish.


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Konz you need to try one of these and let us know if it's good or a pos


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

hahahaha.......I'll get right on that.......I'm sure that bad boy could handle a striper....so much for the fin nor......I'm getting a pocket fisherman!!!! Them bass wont know what hit em......


----------



## lopcalvin (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fishallyear (11/30/2007)*well, the two i posted were caught on a skitterwalk, and a red n white yo-zuri. casting, not trolling, but we plan on doing some trolling too.




I've caught a total of 6 Stripers - Last year I caught 4 on Gulp shrimp and 1 on a Redfish Magic spinner jig. Two weeks ago I caught one on a Super Spook Jr (same thing as Skitterwalk basically). But all these fish were caught by accident while Trout and Redfishing. I think I'll just stick with the same techniques this year but do it in known Striper areas. Thanks for your info - I appreciate it!


----------

